# Wotofo Troll V2



## Feliks Karp (21/6/16)

Just wanted to do a mini-review on this as it's my first RDA, still consider myself a newbie, so take it with a pinch of salt.

The box contents are the standard RDA pieces, as well as a wide bore drip tip, 510 adaptor and a 510 drip tip, all really nice additions and all when combined with the various airflow options allow you to really customize your vape.

The deck is a pretty big velocity-style deck, with 2.7 mm post holes so you can easily trap claptons and the like. I installed the 3 mm ID twisted kanthal coils that come with the RDA. They fit really easy. 

With a 10mm well this thing holds a fair amount of juice, really don't find myself dripping much more than I refill my tanks. 




As I said I still consider myself a newbie, however this thing is also so easy to wick, i've been pumping 80 VG juice through it for about 5 hrs and no dry hits, and as you can see the wick is pretty clean. 

You get two options for airflow, angled vertical and horizontal slots, personally I find the vertical slots chuck massive clouds and the horizontals add to the flavour.


Pros.

Price is on point for an authetic RDA.
Machining is brilliant, couldn't find any rough spots, or blemishes.
Even though I did wet and wipe everything, there was no noticeable machine oil.
Everything fits together perfectly, but is also a slight con, and the bottom o-rings must be lubed if you don't want to struggle to get the cover off when rebuilding.
Clouds galore, if you want to block out the sun and invoke the apocalypse, this is your tool.
Cons.


The troll face on the body might not be for everyone.
Flavour is slightly muted, I'd rate it a 8/10 or maybe a 9/10 with the right settings.
Although I bought the raw SS version, I originally wanted the black finish but noticed that it extended to inside the cover, asking around on here and looking at reviews I noticed that the black does chip easily, so I personally wouldn't suggest it over the raw SS finish. 

This is a minor subjective gripe, but the hex tool it comes with is a bit wonky.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (21/6/16)

Thanks for the review @Feliks Karp 

I currently am looking for a new RDA - how is it for heat?


----------



## CloudmanJHB (21/6/16)

Nice review and very clean build!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/6/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Thanks for the review @Feliks Karp
> 
> I currently am looking for a new RDA - how is it for heat?



The twisted kanthals come out at 0.26 and I've been playing around with 60 watts - 100 watts, and only at multiple pulls at the 90-100 watt range does it get warm, but not warm enough to make the mod hot or even warm. Comparing it to the theorem with a notch coil, it barely raises the thermometer.


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/6/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Nice review and very clean build!



Thanks but I only spaced them and put them in,and did the wick, they came pre-coiled with the RDA


----------



## KimVapeDashian (21/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> The twisted kanthals come out at 0.26 and I've been playing around with 60 watts - 100 watts, and only at multiple pulls at the 90-100 watt range does it get warm, but not warm enough to make the mod hot or even warm. Comparing it to the theorem with a notch coil, it barely raises the thermometer.



Awesome, that is my resistance and wattage range  my TM needs a new friend, and Trolling is LIFE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

